
Tesla Sends Hundreds of Batteries to Puerto Rico - jseliger
https://www.ecowatch.com/tesla-batteries-puerto-rico-2490950539.html
======
panarky
Solar + Powerwall is ideal for an island with a decrepit electrical grid that
relies on imported fossil fuel and is vulnerable to tropical storms.

Better to generate on-site and bypass utility poles, tanker trucks, road
networks, and corrupt utilities.

~~~
oliwarner
But tropical storms destroy roofs on houses on tropical islands. I can't
imagine a cheap solar panel would fare any better. They'd just add to the
debris.

Replacing a high percentage of your panels that frequently seems extremely
wasteful and expensive.

------
nojvek
I would love to see a world where a bunch of bots just come and fix everything
destroyed by a disaster. Basically inverse entropy.

In this case, it's awesome that Tesla is stepping in with resources.

